# Going with one brand for battery operated tool?



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

I currently have a mixture of EGO, Dewalt, and Kobalt battery operated assortment of lawn tools.
I'm planning on going with just Dewalt from here on out. 
Any pros or cons? Has anyone else consolidated to just one brand?

Thanks!
Dan in NH


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Milwaukee


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Milwaukee


Does Milwaukee have one battery that fits all?


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Danno99 said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Milwaukee
> ...


Not sure, but I believe there are adapters to let you run Dewalt in Milwaukee, etc and vice versa.

That said, from a lawn standpoint, Ego seems to be fairly well regarded. I have one of the blowers and have no complaint.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I like Ryobi. While I think Dewalt and Milwaukee are better quality tools(although Ryobi has stepped it up the past few years), it seems that regardless of which brand you go with the battery will eventually need to be replaced. With Ryobi, you can get a whole new tool, battery, and charger for like $20 more than the battery alone. Plus the options for their 18v One+ line is crazy. It's like everytime I go in Home Depot I'm like "What is that thing? Ohh, yeah I need that." I actually ended up converting my son's PowerWheels truck to run on a Ryobi battery. :lol: Now when it dies, instead of 4hrs charging, I grab another 4ah battery off the Supercharger and he's rolling again.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I'm a happier person after giving up on trying to stick with just one brand. For example, I have a lot of DeWalt stuff, but I also love my Milwaukee M12 ratchets and stubby impact - and I wouldn't trade my Ego blower for any of the red or yellow offerings. I have a dedicated charging cabinet and just buy the best tool for the job.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Ware said:


> I think I'm a happier person after giving up on trying to stick with just one brand. For example, I have a lot of DeWalt stuff, but I also love my Milwaukee M12 ratchets and stubby impact - and I wouldn't trade my Ego blower for any of the red or yellow offerings. I have a dedicated charging cabinet and just buy the best tool for the job.


Agreed. I'm mostly a dewalt guy in the shop, but for impact stuff Milwaukee is where it's at. A couple of Ryobi sanders I got on a good sale one time get used pretty often too. For yard tools, I made the effort to stick with dewalt since I'm pretty invested in their battery platform, but once I tasted the ego koolaid I never looked back.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I switched to DeWalt. All my tools are DeWalt so the lawn tools made sense so I can use the same batteries. I used to have several brands, my entire toolbox top was chargers piled on top of each other. At home, I never have a need for any insane amount of power. So for me, even if another brand produces more power, limiting batteries was a win for me. I have just about every tool Dewalt makes, they are very reliable. The 60v blower is incredible, I would put it up against most gas and even some backpack blowers.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Makita here. I tried mixing in some Milwaukee but mak is still my favorite


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think I'm a happier person after giving up on trying to stick with just one brand. For example, I have a lot of DeWalt stuff, but I also love my Milwaukee M12 ratchets and stubby impact - and I wouldn't trade my Ego blower for any of the red or yellow offerings. I have a dedicated charging cabinet and just buy the best tool for the job.


I recently added Ryobi to the mix because of these neat little clamp-on fans that work nicely in my golf cart. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

All my 20V tools are DeWalt and I have started buying the M12 Milwaukee stuff mainly just ratchets and die grinders so far. I do have a few 12V DeWalt stuff but since they use the same chargers as the 20V it's no big deal. I do have an EGO 56V 650 CFM Blower but I use that mainly to just dry the cars off after washing them.

I would prefer to stick with one brand and have already invested a lot in Dewalt but their 12V offerings are very limited.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've got Ryobi, Milwaukee, and Porter Cable. Battery chargers are all wall mounted. Keeps it cleaner looking.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dewalt if you're into more Wood work type projects, Milwaukee if you're into more Grease related projects.

For outdoor equipment, I don't think either have caught up to the dedicated outdoor brands like EGO.

Never thought I'd see the day I'd recommend EGO.....

I don't own the EGO stuff, I'm back to all gas outdoors. Indoors I'm red and yellow generally following the above.

On a side note, don't write off the Kobalt Stuff. We have the first generation Kobalt Electric String and Hedge Trimmer from 6ish years ago and they just won't die. My wife will use those still from time to time. Harder to find, now that Lowes has shoved Craftsman junk everywhere, but even their "garage tools" perform favorably to some of the more expensive brands.

If I could start over today, I'd be Milwaukee and Kobalt.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm all Ego for yard equipment. Including the Z6 zero turn. Love them all!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If someone said I could have only one battery platform for DIY and OPE tools - I'd prob go Makita XGT 40V. The tool line grows every day, it's 80V capable for bigger tools like mowers, and the batteries power everything from flashlights to lawnmowers. XGT will likely continue to grow and rival, if not best, 18V LXT for the number and variety of tools offered. LXT currently powers everything from coffee makers (YES!) to wheelbarrows. It is a shame that the USA seems to be last on the list for new XGT releases though. Take a look at Makita New Zealand to see the full line of what XGT offers.

That said, I don't think I'd want to stay on just one platform if I didn't have to. Milwaukee does a far better job supplying tools to the heavy trades, but has their heads stuck in their posteriors when it comes to insisting on 18V batteries for high sustained load tools like mowers and blowers. Plus, their mower is $1000. That's a lot of red-tax. It's fairly new, so time will tell how well it holds up.

Ego has very good quality tools and batteries but are heavily focused on OPE. Their sister company, Flex, offers great power tools but use a completely different battery platform.

Makita needs a smaller form factor for mechanics tools. But without creating a whole new battery for it, I don't see how they're going to make that happen. M12-style batteries work best on these types of tools (ratchets, cutoff tools, die-grinders, mini-drivers, etc) but both of Makita's sub-compact lines (12V CXT and 18V LXT) are slide-packs that necessitate a bulkier tool.

Dewalt first of all, is hopeless as a mechanics tool just because of the color. :lol: Perhaps things have changed but is anybody using a Dewalt mower that they are happy with? Otherwise, I was a Dewalt guy for a long time as they make fantastic tools at varying price points. Which probably explains the wide variety of opinions about them!

Ryobi would be my pick I think if the criteria was for one BRAND, but we're looking for one battery platform here. Otherwise they are pretty hard to beat for homegamers looking to keep the garage wall one iridescent color. As a mechanic, their impacts don't quite bring the ruckus like the other major brands, but should be plenty adequate for non-professional use.


----------



## Cuttar (Dec 19, 2021)

My first battery tool was a drill, a PC. It had so much torque I drove screws all day. The battery wore down eventually, got more, replaced the motor once, then that line died on the vine.

Went yellow as I have done a lot of woodworking and home repair - their tools are centered on that. Bought 6 6Ah batteries, a HD was dumping a Dewalt blower for $100 with a 5Ah battery: deal. Got paid for a subcontract with a 3 tool-kit with 2 - 4Ah batteries, all in 20V. 2 of the 6's are 20V/60V; that's 120W or 120W 

Point is I'm invested in the DW 20V system. Looked at getting a DW mower with 2 x 10Ah cells @~ $650. The reviews were mixed, generally not high praise. Lusted after the batteries, but that blower I already have would only run longer, it would not equal some of the others given its roughly 400cfm rating. A 650cfm blower (like the very well accepted ego, according to the internet their best tool based on accolade) would blow big or damp leaves off of my grass, not merely blow some dry leaves down the concrete...that's my Use-Case for a better blower. OTOH, in Dewalt yellow i have 3 drills, including a 2 speed & a 3 speed hammer drill, a right angle drill, a 5" grinder/cutoff tool (not heavy duty, but handy and light), a 1/4" router (handy and small), a med heavy duty impact hammer, metal-cutting rotary saw, wood cutting rotary saw, 18V reciprocating saw (w/ 20V adapter), jigsaw (very nice tool), etc.

Adding another brand of battery means having at least 1 more chargers, and space for that, and an outlet. Learning that system's quirks. And the huge cost of each battery: we're caught right now between the chickens and the eggs as consumers, whether pro- or non-pro, the batteries @ $250 and up usually are marvels given the power they can contain and give, but you may be one of 15% to 20% who get a dud, a doa, or whose battery just doesn't live up to the promise of its system. Balance that against mixing 2-stroke fuel, dodging ethanol, or getting into the usually feature-limited 4-stroke tools. Some companies don't make them or list 4-stroke tools you can't find, or can but at a ridiculous premium. The chicken may be laying some great eggs, but if yours isn't so great then you're beset by the vagaries of CUSTOMER SERVICE or the lack thereof. Were you standing on your left foot on a Tuesday when you clicked to buy? No? "No Soup for YOU!" Or did you pay an extra $50 to buy an older model locally in hopes that you got your egg from an Authorized Chicken...consumer beware.

Frankly, I just want a good, cordless string trimmer that will work - don't need to bush-whack with it at all. I've never cared much for this kind of tool because all of them I've tried had problems loading string, letting string out in the right amount or at all, or spinning the head in a manner that will cut off small weeds. The search seems narrowed now to an Ego (one of too-many models with unpredictable battery life - guaranteed not more than 3 years) or a Stihl 2-stroke. I bought a whole Ryobi string-trimmer to replace the 'Expand-It' tool/powerhead I had, but it's so flimsy it's going back unused. Maybe someone wants my polesaw, edger, bushtrimmer, etc Ryobi attachments. Just can't find a powerhead to fit them at a decent price, but there's also the quality issue: the first head died after about 5-hours of actual run-time. I think that competes with HF for early demise tools.

Should you mix battery systems? Why don't the tool companies come up with a decent •standard• instead of all the separate, expensive, failed evolutionary branches? I get the feeling that the chickens feel the need to compete against their customers' interests by laying faulty, compromised eggs, at too high a price.

Edit: I started looking at battery powered tools so I could mow my new front lawn, ~6500²'. After comparing the mowers, batteries, systems, prices and reviews, bought a Honda gas mower. Locally. It does such a great job. Pulls me right along. Bags or mulches, no stragglers, hoping for 5 years before needing a bigger investment than blades, oil, gas and whatnot. Cost quite a bit less than a comparable egg: sorry, chickens.


----------



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm with @ENVY23. Dewalt/Milwaukee/Makita are better built tools but Ryobi has been stepping it up and has a massive assortment of tools between their 18v and 40v platforms.

Earlier this year I started making the switch to some battery powered OPE and went with the Ryobi 40v line and have been very happy so far. I can't speak yet to their longevity but I have their 40v 730 CFM whisper series blower and love it. I would put it up against the ego blowers any day. It will easily move wet leaves without the turbo boost and hitting turbo boost will easily move anything in its path. Only thing with using turbo boost (and this goes for any battery blower) is it will drain the battery lightning fast. The other nice thing I like is their "whisper series" is a lot quieter than competing battery blowers. I can hear my neighbors battery blower (I think his is Kobalt) over mine when we're both outside blowing off the driveway and so forth. I also have the Ryobi 40v pole hedge trimmers that have been a life saver (no longer need to climb on a ladder to trim the taller bushes around the house!). I also ended up in their 18v line when HD had their "Ryobi Deal Days" sale earlier this year where I got 2 4ah batteries, charger and the handheld hedge trimmer for $100. I had originally bought their 40v HP brushless handheld hedge trimmer(~$200) but it was too big and heavy for my liking (and especially for the Mrs. that helps with a lot of the hedge trimming) so I returned it. The 18v hedge trimmer has been great and the Mrs. uses it quite regularly now (win win in my book!). I also just ordered the Ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer (40v version) as it's on sale this weekend at HD. I have my eye on a number of other tools (both 40v and 18v lines) that will likely find their way into my inventory as Christmas/birthday/Father's Day gifts.

Having said that, I do have a Dewalt 20v drill that I've had for about 10 or 12 years now and love it as well. The thing has been extremely reliable and well built. I have 2 batteries and was originally looking to stay with Dewalt to stay within the same battery system. However, when I began looking at their outdoor power equipment I quickly realized I was going to need to upgrade to their 60v battery system so it opened the door for me to really consider all brands. Plus, the price point for Dewalt is much higher and reviews of their OPE seems to be less than stellar. I heavily considered Ego as well but again, price point seems to be much higher running around $300 for any outdoor tool and their options are a somewhat limited, IMHO.

I think it all really comes down to your needs and preferences. If you're someone working in the trades and really pushing the tools to their limits then the higher quality/more expensive brands are probably your better choice. However, for typical homeowner needs, then I think the Ryobi line is a nice sweet spot for the price and quality along with the massive assortment of options. This was ultimately my reason for going with Ryobi OPE. I'm also in the camp of not restricting yourself to just 1 battery system and get the tool you need while minimizing compromises (i.e. this is why I ended up in both the 40v and 18v lines). I am trying to stay within the Ryobi lines now though but it's pretty easy to do so given their assortment of options.

Best of luck!


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm an all dewalt guy myself. Only thing that's not is my router which is Bosch. I have the dewalt string trimmer and blower


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I've got Ryobi, Milwaukee, and Porter Cable. Battery chargers are all wall mounted. Keeps it cleaner looking.


Got any pictures of your wall mounted chargers? I'd love to create more room in my garage.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Danno99 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Ryobi, Milwaukee, and Porter Cable. Battery chargers are all wall mounted. Keeps it cleaner looking.
> ...




Some are a little crooked. Trouble getting the Tap cons for the block perfect. But it works.


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

DocTodd said:


> Danno99 said:
> 
> 
> > UFG8RMIKE said:
> ...


If you don't need the higher voltage tools then the Amazon battery adapters allow you to use something like 20V DeWalt tool batteries with other brands of tools. In fact, all of my battery powered lawn tools were picked up for free (I lied. Blower was $20) just because they were missing the battery, charger, or both.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think I'm a happier person after giving up on trying to stick with just one brand. For example, I have a lot of DeWalt stuff, but I also love my Milwaukee M12 ratchets and stubby impact - and I wouldn't trade my Ego blower for any of the red or yellow offerings. I have a dedicated charging cabinet and just buy the best tool for the job.


Follow up on this - here is a look at my charging cabinet. It's kind of like one of those "coexist" bumper stickers. 

The charging banks that hold multiple batteries are an added expense, but they really help tidy things up. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I see the Oliva ashtray :thumbup:


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I have been using the Ryobi 40v system for outdoor stuff, and dewalt for other "indoor" power tools. The batteries of any system is the BIG cost. A 6AH 40v battery is over $200 for OEM....and you need several, and they only last 3 years. The tools, relatively speaking, are cheap by comparison. Notice, I have a gas powerhead, but I have not need to use it in years.

I use dewalt for all my small power tools because of the weight.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm a happier person after giving up on trying to stick with just one brand. For example, I have a lot of DeWalt stuff, but I also love my Milwaukee M12 ratchets and stubby impact - and I wouldn't trade my Ego blower for any of the red or yellow offerings. I have a dedicated charging cabinet and just buy the best tool for the job.
> ...


I like this. Nice and neat!


----------

